# power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead

## cameta

¿Que significa este warning que aparece en dmesg?

----------

## cameta

No es que me de ningíun problema, pero me gustaria saber a que es debido.

----------

## gringo

Es un Warning para el desarollador de un driver ( del kernel supongo ...) : simplemente han cambiado el nombre de algunos "archivos" en el interfaz /sys y están avisando de que el driver está usando una interfaz obsoleta. Imagino que será de un driver usb.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Si, justo es algo que sale cuando conecto cosas de usb.

----------

## gringo

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Si, justo es algo que sale cuando conecto cosas de usb.

 

mira a ver si tienes un driver actualizado, porque este cambio creo que ya es viejo. Me suena haber visto mensaje similares pero ya hace tiempo, como cosa de un año o mas.

Que tampoco te quiete el sueño, es un cambio de interfaz, nada mas. Puede que la funcionalidad del driver se vea algo limitada pero nada mas.

Esta interfaz en concreto creo que es para controlar cuando un driver usb le dice al sistema que un dispositivo puede entrar en reposo ( porque no se está usando o simplemente por lo que sea).

saluetes

----------

## cameta

lo unico que conecto son lapices usb y cosas por el estilo que no tienen ningún driver más alla del que lleva el propio kernel.

----------

